# Is heterozygous dilute truly non visual?



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

Or is it one of those that are just mostly non visual? Like for instance I've read that het recessive red can actually deepen the color somewhat. And in the ball python world the "clown" morph is generally considered non visual when het, but the pros can often see it visually because it actually acts as a significant brightener gene. 

This question related to the previous one that i just asked about gimpels. I'm basically wondering if a bronze phenotype (male) that is het gold will just look totally like a bronze, or if that het gold will have any affect.


----------

